# my name is Daisy and i have a goat counting problem.....



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

So, I finally counted all my Nigerian dwarf goats.... 24!!!!! yes, I never thought I would have that many... my number was 20. Well, I still have to sell two kids from this year and then I have another doe for sale....
10(four were purchased this year) are kids from this year. now I somehow have 4 stinky boys...how does this happen? they look so innocent... I am not the only one with a counting problem am I?

I only counted because hay prices are going up and im trying to figure out how much I will need for the winter plus what my horse will eat(yes I only have one, those are much easier to count .lol.) currently I am going thru $100 a week in hay and that is feeding 2x a day.the hay guy said the next bales will be $1 more. (I really need a covered feeder that would be much easier then feeding in the dark)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep..we call that Goat math. I started with 8..last count 42. So I understand! Lol I just bought 20 round bales and sold about 14 goats to buy hay for next spring.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hahaha Welcome to the goat math world.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Haha! Someone asked me recently how many goats I have, and I had to stop and count them in my head. I have 12. But two kids are going to their new homes this week, and I'm probably selling a buck sometime this year, too, so that will bring me down to 9. I think 10 goats might be my limit. Hay prices are going up here, too.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

@Moers kiko boars if you started with 8 and now have 42...I started with 3... so hopefully that means I’ll end up having about 16?!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds Good to me!🤪😁🤣🤯


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goat Math

Count your goats:

Subtract those that you use milk from. These are not goats they are food:

Subtract the kids under 8 weeks, they are not goats until they are independent:

Subtract all that are for sale, these aren't really yours:

Subtract all the ones that run to you for attention. These are pets:

Final Tally:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@goathiker I am so glad I dont have that problem.... oh wait... I started with 1 and now have 2 and am already considering another one.... 🤦‍♀️ damn math


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep, goat math happens......
Started with 2, got two more, then three more....sold 2, got one more....got 3 more, one had trips....got two more, bred 5, had 12 kids, lost two, got one more, had two more kid...total now 28 ....sold one...selling 4-5...total around 22 ....I think? 🤷‍♀️🐐 what can I say, I’m a sucker for a cute face lol 🥴😉


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

omy gosh so happy im not the only one. i didnt realize you dont count kids under 8 weeks. then i have 22. That sounds better already....i am actually more worried about next year, i have so many does i want to breed next kidding season and ahh i want to keep a few. how does one sell a goat and not buy more or keep more? 
also i would love to try round bales as they seem much cheaper, but i havent found any good sources for hay around and im staying away from fescue as much as possible.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We started with 3, now have 14 counting bucks and all. None are leaving as all kids are sold already. However, next year, I plan to retain 2 bucklings if born from the right pairs and then gosh like 4-6 doelings. Yikes. Mostly because I need to retain to improve. I'll also be milking 10 girls next year....such fun. We currently milk 5 lol. My limit was like 15 girls, 2 bucks. Upwards of 20 when in transition (selling/freshening to see udders/production etc). It's infinitely harder trying to improve your herd and needing to keep and then having some you just do not want to move on ever. It's looking scary past next year 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

😁 i am so glad I am not breeding Destiny


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh dear. I just started out with three doelings. Much to the dismay of my better half, I’m already planning out a place for bucks, yes plural, because I can’t have one by himself. That’s mean. 
I am planning on selling the kids from all three first freshenings, but I’m not ruling out that I won’t get super attached to one (or five). I kind of said my limit would be ten (not including babies to sell). My numbers are looking iffy at best.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol I started with three Boer does and 2 pet goats… I now have 14! Im about to sell three though. So my numbers are hopefully going down this year. 
Next year I’m going to max out at 8 Boer does, 1 buck, and 1 wether. Hopefully that will keep me happy for awhile. I’m breeding early this coming winter and going for February kids. Maybe that will stop the rainy worm season in its tracks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They do add quickly on you, LOL 😂


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> @Moers kiko boars if you started with 8 and now have 42...I started with 3... so hopefully that means I’ll end up having about 16?!


Nope, I started with 3. We now have 25 - sorry  (not sorry)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooooops...its that Goat math thang again! 🤪  💞 😜 🐐 🐐 🐐 💗 🐐 🐐 💗 🤪


----------

